# New Friesian!



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

OK, so the deal was final... I BOUGHT HIM. If you seen my other thread i said that i wanted to see what you thought, well now hes mine! I want to start making a progress journal on his training since hes still quite green... well, info: hes 7 and 16HH, well, hes not full Friesian, hes part Percheron.. well, heres Merlin!





























and a video.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oiXcjkDMEAU
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

And what a fine fellow he is!


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

thank ya!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

What a cutie! looking forward to more pictures


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Hang on Fi said:


> What a cutie! looking forward to more pictures


Im going to see him again tomorrow, so ill get LOTS for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

He's gorgeous. Congrats and good luck!


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Jake and Dai said:


> He's gorgeous. Congrats and good luck!


thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

What a beauty! And I love his face/eye... can't wait to see your updates on him! Congratulations!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

He is lovely!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

im going to see him today, so ill get lots of pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

more pics! as promised, sorry for crappy quality..






































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NeighAngel (Feb 14, 2013)

Congrats!! A Friesian is my dream horse!!


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

NeighAngel said:


> Congrats!! A Friesian is my dream horse!!


it was mine too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

That's one pretty boy! I'm jealous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

ok, so ive found out that the owner babies him ALOT. he walks all over her, and she constantly gives him treats. she allmost refuses to let me use my ball point spurs (the nonsharp kind) but hes VERY hard to work off the legs with. so im going to try to work him on that. but otherwise hes a DREAM to ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

He is beautiful! So you own him?? I thought your OP said he was yours then you said the owner. Not that is matters, just wanted to clear it up in my mind. He moves nicely.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I hope he is "yours"-did you mean previous owner? A horse that big that doesn't have respect for humans needs to learn his boundaries. But, you sound like you know that.


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

oh sorry, yes i meant the previous owner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^ Oh yay!!!


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

also, hes very very veryy spooky... so i NEED to work with him on that, because i want to get in a little trail time this summer, which i know is going to take a while... ._.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

oh, and im going to go get more pics on saturday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

more pics! oh and please dont judge my riding, hes green and was being a PIA today.

i LOVE his tail!
































































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, he's yours now,so if you want to use spurs-you can! Trial & error now to see what works for the two of you together. You have a nice area to work in-do you have any trails?


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

yes, there are many around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

I took him on a little trail today! He did AMAZING. didnt even spook. I was so pleased with him 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

